# The Witcher: Wenn die Netflix-Serie ein Anime wäre



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Wenn die Netflix-Serie ein Anime wäre*

						Wie sähe die Netflix-Serie The Witcher als Anime aus? Eine Künstlerin hat sich ikonische Szenen der Live-Action-Serie angenommen und sie als Zeichentrickserie neuinterpretiert. Damit lässt sich das Warten auf Staffel 2 zumindest etwas versüßen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Wenn die Netflix-Serie ein Anime wäre*


----------



## Research (31. März 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Wenn die Netflix-Serie ein Anime wäre*

Dann hätten die Animatoren, Schreiber und Regie alle Bücher gelesen, die Spiele gespielt  und würden das 1:1 umsetzen.
Vermutlich nach Büchern.
Oder Spiel, je nach Anforderung.

Zusätzlich hätte man sich tiefer mit der slavischen/polnischen Geschichte, Kultur, Folklore ... auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## unthinkable (31. März 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Wenn die Netflix-Serie ein Anime wäre*

Sieht definitv interessant aus. 
Die Spiele gehören zu meinen Favoriten und ich habe auch alle Bücher mehrfach gelesen, doch die Serie ist nicht das geworden, was ich mir erhofft hatte.
Mal sehen wie es mit Staffel 2 weitergeht.


----------



## Hoonig (1. April 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Wenn die Netflix-Serie ein Anime wäre*



unthinkable schrieb:


> Sieht definitv interessant aus.
> Die Spiele gehören zu meinen Favoriten und ich habe auch alle Bücher mehrfach gelesen, doch die Serie ist nicht das geworden, was ich mir erhofft hatte.
> Mal sehen wie es mit Staffel 2 weitergeht.



lies dir die bücher am besten nochmal durch und bleibe dabei. Alles andere ist pure Zeitverschwendung


----------

